# My Tito Ortiz Fansite



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Just wondered what people thought of my logo image...

You can take a look @

http://teampunishment.50webs.com/


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work man ... looks good!


----------



## kixcanada (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm female - and thanks


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice looking site :thumbsup:


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks  If anyone has any suggestions or whatever they'd be welcome (just try to be, you know constructive please people)


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like the pic with the light above Tito's head. Very good site.*


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet - thanks. The webmaster (Sid) at the official site gave me the green light to use whatever which was cool. I once got told to remove a fansite I made for another fighter (no names mentioned) so it was nice that someone as big as Tito has no problem with his image being used - it's not like we make profit out of them after all.


----------

